# How to disable screensaver?



## erdos (Nov 9, 2015)

I use XFCE.  The screen turns blank every 10 minutes when I watch streaming video. 

And I couldn't find the option in the menu to disable the screensaver.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 9, 2015)

See http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/preferences

Leave "Handle display power management" on and move all sliders to 0.


----------



## erdos (Nov 9, 2015)

```
xfce4-power-manager
```
 wasn't installed by default.

After installing the package and run `xfce4-power-manager -c`, I received error message:

```
unable to get connection to  message bus session
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2015)

Is dbus running?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2015)

I think it might just be DPMS that turns the display off. Try setting this in the "Monitor" section of your xorg.conf:

```
Option "DPMS" "false"
```

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Display_Power_Management_Signaling


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2015)

FWIW, xset(1) can also be used to query, enable or disable DPMS.


----------

